# Validity of International Driver's Permit from India



## shm432 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I am from India. I wanted to know if an International Driver's Permit/License from there is valid here in UAE.

I really need help ASAP.

Thanks all.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shm432 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am from India. I wanted to know if an International Driver's Permit/License from there is valid here in UAE.
> 
> ...


Hi
Do you mean for hiring a car on a visitor visa (maybe) or for obtaining a UAE licence once you are on a work visa (no)?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ajutcpa (Feb 7, 2015)

*intn'l validity in india*

i am Indian having international license from UAE. since i don't have Indian license can i drive car using international license in India???


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ajutcpa said:


> i am Indian having international license from UAE. since i don't have Indian license can i drive car using international license in India???


Hi,
Do you have a normal UAE driving licence?
We use ours to hire cars whilst abroad - not a UAE international licence.
Cheers
Steve


----------

